# Benefits of Syntherol



## Synthetek (Dec 11, 2013)

DatBtrue wrote an incredibly detailed article on the 'Science Behind Syntherol'. It can be very confusing to many so, this thread will focus on some of the key points within his article regarding the benefits of Syntherol. Note: references and images can be viewed in DatBtrue's complete article.

*Fascia and Fascia Stretching*

From DatBtrue's article we can conclude that:


There is a wide variability in fascia thickness and this in part can explain the difference in fullness of muscle bellies between individuals that lift weights.
We can visualize that application of oil will apply pressure to the fascia as it creates curvature even at rest.
We can further visualize that application of oil will increase pressure in the region and as a result increase blood flow.
Consequently if you follow weightlifting lifting techniques that maximize the generation of peak force on a targeted muscle you will also be creating additional maximum pressure inside the muscle worked.
It is likely that fascia will become more pliable (it is simply layers of collagen and elastin in a water-based matrix) the longer it is held in a curved position. This is the reason applied oil has proven superior.

*MCT (Medium Chain Triglycerides)*

It has been repeatedly stated time-and-time again that MCT oil (Fractionated coconut oil) can be deadly as it stays in the system forever. That is simply NOT the case as not only the article but studies also show.


MCT oil (Fractionated coconut oil) possesses about a one week half-life in muscle and the rate of disappearance remains linear.
You can see from DatBtrue's article that the key determinant seems to be the general viscosity of the oil. Here is a good example:

Viscosities and muscular disappearance rates of various oily vehicles​

```
Oily vehicle 	             Viscosity at 37°C 	 T1/2

Ethyl oleate 	                     3.9                 10 days
[B]Fractionated coconut oil 	     15 	         1 week[/B]
Sesame oil 	                     35 	         1 month
Arachidis oil 	                     35.2 	         23 days
Castor oil 	                     286 	         Indefinitely
```

(MCT) fractionated coconut oil spreads approximately 25% along the muscle fibers (beneath the fascial sheaths) during the first 24 hours after administration (primarily in the first few minutes) and then virtually no more spreading.

From DatBtrue's article we can conclude that:


MCT oil is effective at creating a volume depot capable of fascial stretching.
The studies show that MCT oil is not deadly. It has half the viscosity of sesame oil so if it gets into the blood stream it probably isn’t going to clog any arteries or cause blockages in and around the heart. 
MCT oils ingested orally pass into the body without much change and circulate in plasma eventually acting as an energy substrate with no apparent health concerns.
It has a half-life (i.e. degradation rate) of a week and a linear continual clearance rate so MCT oil will not stay around for a long period of time. Only about 1% remains after 6 weeks.

*Other Benefits of MCTs (Caprylic Acid)*

When MCT oil moves into the blood stream it is a good thing and is a significant dietary aid. It has a “direct inhibitory effect on fat storage in adipocytes under conditions that normally favor lipogenesis”.

Medium-chain fatty acids are unique because they are metabolized differently from either long-chain fatty acids or carbohydrates. Dietary Medium-chain triglycerides (MCT) have been found to inhibit body fat mass growth in both animals and humans. They do this through two distinct mechanisms.


The first mechanism involves MCTs in their role as an energy source. They are rapidly absorbed and oxidized in the liver, and used as a quick source of energy, which reduces the circulating fatty acids available to adipocytes (fat cells). Unlike long chain fatty acids (LCTs), they are able to pass through the mitochondrial membrane without the assistance of the primary mode of transport, carnitine. As a result MCTs are capable of quickly and directly entering into a metabolic process that results in the production of ketones thereby increasing available energy.
The second mechanism involves the portion of MCTs that do find there way into adipocytes (fat cells). However they are not stored but rather act to suppresses lipogenesis (fat storage) by inhibiting gene expression. Technically they inactivate the key adipocyte transcription factor, peroxisome proliferator-activated receptor y (PPARy). Simply stated caprylic acid (MCTs) induces a metabolic state in adipocytes (fat cells) mimicking a fasting condition without actual hormone/nutrient deprivation. In fact they are able to do this even in the presence of insulin and glucose (conditions that normally favor lipogenesis (fat storage).
MCT oil works well in those in pre-contest mode. It's not only used for site enhancement but it also acts as an energy substrate with very little fat storage and a positive effect as an inhibitor of lipogenesis.


*Caprylic Acid synergy effect with testosterone*


testosterone activates androgen receptor transcriptional activity to their normal capacity of 100%.
Eucommia ulmoides extract by itself weakly activates the androgen receptor by 6%.
Together the extract and testosterone activate the androgen receptor and propel it to transcribe at a rate more than twice what it is normally capable of. In this case increasing activity to 240%.


MCT oil’s primary constituent is caprylic acid. Consuming it orally or administering IM should have the effect of synergizing with natural levels of testosterone and externally administered testosterone.
Site administration maintains MCT oil in a particular area and has a high likelihood of specifically increasing androgen receptor-mediated transcription events locally.
Those that have administered MCT oil have experienced site growth. This may result from both the fascia stretching and the possible accelerated growth brought about by the synergy.

In summary, Syntherol is not only great for site enhancement but is also effective in increasing testosterone and is a significant dietary aid.


DatBtrue's detailed article can be read in it's entirety here:
The Science Behind: 'Syntherol - Site Enhancing Oil' | Synthetek 

Big A's 'How to Guide' can be read here:
Site Enhancing Oils (synthol) - a how to guide

Pride's 'Amounts per Muscle Group' thread can be read here:
SYNTHETEK SYNTHEROL - Amounts per Muscle Group

Collection of member logs can be viewed here:
SYNTHEROL WITH PICS COLLECTION


----------



## caladin (Dec 12, 2013)

Dat is a smart cookie. Well spoken.


----------



## AGGRO (May 13, 2014)

caladin said:


> Dat is a smart cookie. Well spoken.



:yeahthat:Good information!


----------

